# Hey there..



## Sweeny (Nov 2, 2019)

I'm here to gain some knowledge and get a different perspective on things


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Howdy and Welcome.

Fun Fact: In my line of work Sweeny is a type of grease for equipment on the ocean floor.


----------

